
Ask HN: Use Gitlab vs. GitHub in production? - albertlie
Hi all,<p>I just saw Git web based UI management today. I wonder if someone can share their experience using either on of them so I can compare the benefit and drawback of those 2 options. Anyone can share?<p>Thanks
======
LinuxBender
I would use neither in production. Internal repos stay in our development
environment where the dev / qa / testing work is done and the artifacts are
built. The artifacts are version named and replicated to our data-centers and
public clouds.

Our dev environment have several different technologies for git repositories,
based on what each service team prefer. The build systems reference their code
repos.

------
some_account
I like gitlab because of in house installation and much better continous
integration and deployment support. Free version is extremely generous with
features as well.

~~~
albertlie
But from what I understand, even if you're using github
[https://about.gitlab.com/features/github/](https://about.gitlab.com/features/github/),
you can have the CI/CD of gitlab feature.

Also, I wonder what's the benefit of in house installation in your case?

